# Mont Blanc or Cartier Pen



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, looking to add another pen to my collection so if anyone has any nice fountain or ballpoint pens for sale let me know please. Ideally would prefer box.

Many Thanks


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

What Mont Blanc pen are you after ? I have one but it would be £300


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats over my price range, Sorry I forgot to add I was looking upto about £100. Cheers


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a Cross Townsend Medalist Fountain and Ballpoint pen both boxed , the same as this one would be looking for £130 ovno for the pair if any interest to you :thumbsup:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

andyclient said:


> I have a Cross Townsend Medalist Fountain and Ballpoint pen both boxed , the same as this one would be looking for £130 ovno for the pair if any interest to you :thumbsup:


 Thanks for the offer buddy but ideally after a cartier or mont blanc but I could stretch to £150


----------

